# Gajes de [del] oficio



## Gingerlime

Hello. I have only seen this expression in the plural. Can one irritating part of a job be described as gaje de oficio or is it always gajes de oficio?


----------



## Bevj

Welcome to the forums. 
Please give us a specific example of where you have seen this phrase used, in a complete sentence. 
Here you can read our forum guidelines which explain how to open a thread. 
Thank you.


----------



## Gingerlime

Bevj said:


> Welcome to the forums.
> Please give us a specific example of where you have seen this phrase used, in a complete sentence.
> Here you can read our forum guidelines which explain how to open a thread.
> Thank you.


“Que votantes enojados te tiren cosas son gajes del oficio de ser político.” or “Que votantes enojados te tiren cosas es un gaje del oficio de ser político.”  Can the phrase gajes del oficio ever be used in the singular?


----------



## Ballenero

Sí, está bien.
Si te refieres a una cosa en concreto, se puede decir de las dos maneras.


----------



## Gingerlime

Ballenero said:


> Sí, está bien.
> Si te refieres a una cosa en concreto, se puede decir de las dos maneras.


gracias


----------



## Galván

Gingerlime said:


> Hello. I have only seen this expression in the plural. Can one irritating part of a job be described as gaje de oficio or is it always gajes de oficio?


¿Lo puedes decir en inglés para que la pregunta cumpla su función de enseñar?


----------



## SuperScuffer

Galván said:


> ¿Lo puedes decir en inglés para que la pregunta cumpla su función de enseñar?


There are many different ways of saying this, for example:-

“Que votantes enojados te tiren cosas son gajes del oficio de ser político.”

"Angry voters throwing things at you is _an_ _occupational hazard_ of being a politician."


----------



## IVANMEJIA

*Como locución irónica* se usa en plural
: gajes del oficio, empleo molestias o perjuicios que se experimentan con motivo del empleo u ocupación..
En *singular *es la obvención o emolumento o sueldo que corresponde a un destino o empleo.

"*Occupational hazards* are *risks associated with working in specific occupations*. The Occupational Safety and Health Administration (OSHA) describes five categories of occupational hazards: physical safety hazards, chemical hazards, biological hazards, physical hazards, and ergonomic risk factors."


----------



## SuperScuffer

IVANMEJIA said:


> *Como locución irónica* se usa en plural
> : gajes del oficio, empleo molestias o perjuicios que se experimentan con motivo del empleo u ocupación..
> En *singular *es la obvención o emolumento o sueldo que corresponde a un destino o empleo.


If you want an ironic/comedic way of saying it you can use "perk(s) of the job":-

"Angry voters throwing things at you is _a_ _perk of the job_ for politicians."

I can also assure you that "occupational hazard" is used far more widely than the reference you have found, in serious and not so serious contexts.


----------



## Gingerlime

No creo que me entiendan, así que intentaré en mi español débil. ¿Se puede decir que un hombro dolorido es un gaje (aquí gaje  es singular) del oficio ”?  o debes decir, un hombro dolorido son gajes (gajes aquí es plural) del oficio?


----------



## IVANMEJIA

Un hombro adolorido son GAJES del oficio.


----------



## Gingerlime

IVANMEJIA said:


> Un hombro adolorido son GAJES del oficio.


Thank you, Ivan


----------



## Ballenero

Normalmente, se usa la expresión en una frase aparte, para que no ocurra la incoherencia de un sujeto en singular con un verbo en plural, lo que constituye una incorrección.


Gingerlime said:


> un hombro dolorido son gajes del oficio.


Habría que decirlo así:


> Tengo el hombro dolorido. Son gajes del oficio.





> Un hombro dolorido entra dentro de los gajes del oficio.


Pero no hay ningún problema en modificar la expresión y usarla en singular (en el caso que dije antes).


> Un hombro dolorido es un gaje del oficio.


Se pueden encontrar un montón de ejemplos así:


Dos reputados escritores contemporáneos; el segundo, miembro de la RAE.


En cuanto a gaje con el significado de emolumento, prácticamente no se usa y si se hace, según dice el DLE, es en plural.


----------



## IVANMEJIA

*Gingertime *GAJE as singular has a connotation of salary, benefit.
GAJES plural has a negative connotation, you suffer annoyance, nuisance due to a job, profession.

*"María Moliner :gaje* (del fr. _gage,_ prenda, sueldo) *1* *m.* _Prenda que se daba en señal de estar aceptado un *desafío._ *2* *m. pl.* ant. *Sueldo que pagaba un soberano a sus servidores o a los soldados.  *3* *Retribución que se cobra en un empleo. 1 Emolumentos. 5 Generalmente, se aplica a las cantidades que se cobran además del sueldo principal. 2 Derechos obvencionales, dietas, doña, gratificación, obvención, paga extraordinaria, regalía, sobresueldo. *gajes del oficio* Frase irónica con que se alude a las *molestias, *inconvenientes o *contratiempos que lleva consigo un empleo u ocupación."


----------



## Gingerlime

Ballenero said:


> Normalmente, se usa la expresión en una frase aparte, para que no ocurra la incoherencia de un sujeto en singular con un verbo en plural, lo que constituye una incorrección.
> 
> Habría que decirlo así:
> 
> 
> Pero no hay ningún problema en modificar la expresión y usarla en singular (en el caso que dije antes).
> 
> Se pueden encontrar un montón de ejemplos así:
> View attachment 65972View attachment 65973
> Dos reputados escritores contemporáneos; el segundo, miembro de la RAE.
> 
> 
> En cuanto a gaje con el significado de emolumento, prácticamente no se usa y si se hace, según dice el DLE, es en plural.


Thank you very much.


----------



## Gingerlime

IVANMEJIA said:


> *Gingertime *GAJE as singular has a connotation of salary, benefit.
> GAJES plural has a negative connotation, you suffer annoyance, nuisance due to a job, profession.
> 
> *"María Moliner :gaje* (del fr. _gage,_ prenda, sueldo) *1* *m.* _Prenda que se daba en señal de estar aceptado un *desafío._ *2* *m. pl.* ant. *Sueldo que pagaba un soberano a sus servidores o a los soldados.  *3* *Retribución que se cobra en un empleo. 1 Emolumentos. 5 Generalmente, se aplica a las cantidades que se cobran además del sueldo principal. 2 Derechos obvencionales, dietas, doña, gratificación, obvención, paga extraordinaria, regalía, sobresueldo. *gajes del oficio* Frase irónica con que se alude a las *molestias, *inconvenientes o *contratiempos que lleva consigo un empleo u ocupación."


Entiendo la diferencia. gracias.


----------



## swift

Ballenero said:


> Pero no hay ningún problema en modificar la expresión y usarla en singular (en el caso que dije antes).


Yo diría que también podría ser un uso estilístico, pues lo más común es emplear el plural. 

Transcribo de los recortes que pegaste para facilitar su búsqueda:


> «Morir es un gaje del oficio cuando se es dirigente comunista.» Montero, Rosa. El arte de la entrevista: 40 años de preguntas y respuestas.





> Lo de caerse al agua, como ellos dicen, es gaje del oficio. Pérez-Reverte, Arturo. Los barcos se pierden en tierra. Textos y artículos sobre barcos, mares y marinos (1994-2011).


----------



## Gingerlime

swift said:


> Yo diría que también podría ser un uso estilístico, pues lo más común es emplear el plural.
> 
> Transcribo de los recortes que pegaste para facilitar su búsqueda:


Yes. I understand. Thank you for your help. Great discussion


----------



## Galván

No sé si occupational hazards or perks son las palabras adecuadas.
Es la traducción que nos da Google, de la cual no me fío. Si bien es cierto que gajes puede ser un inconveniente, no es un peligro (como dice Google) solo un inconveniente más de los tantos que debe aceptar quien ejerce el oficio.
Quien dice que morir es un gaje del oficio, obviamente está exagerando.

Hazard implies danger, and perks implies positive gains; none of which describes the word _gajes._

Si tuviera que traducir gajes del oficio yo diría nuisances of the job.

¿Algún nativo tiene alguna mejor expresión?


----------



## Gingerlime

Galván said:


> No sé si occupational hazards or perks son las palabras adecuadas.
> Es la traducción que nos da Google, de la cual no me fío. Si bien es cierto que gajes puede ser un inconveniente, no es un peligro (como dice Google) solo un inconveniente más de los tantos que debe aceptar quien ejerce el oficio.
> Quien dice que morir es un gaje del oficio, obviamente está exagerando.
> 
> Hazard implies danger, and perks implies positive gains; none of which describes the word _gajes._
> 
> Si tuviera que traducir gajes del oficio yo diría nuances of the job.
> 
> ¿Algún nativo tiene alguna mejor expresión?


I am happy with the idea of “gajes” as it has been discussed  here because  I am using “occupational hazard” ironically or comically. To say, in English, that loss of the ability to speak for fewer than fifty minutes at a time is an occupational hazard of being a college professor. “Gajes” would be the perfect word to use, I believe.



Gingerlime said:


> I am happy with the idea of “gajes” as it has been discussed  here because  I am using “occupational hazard” ironically or comically. To say, in English, that loss of the ability to speak for fewer than fifty minutes at a time is an occupational hazard of being a college professor. “Gajes” would be the perfect word to use, I believe.


Estoy contento con la idea de “gajes” como se ha discutido aquí porque estoy usando “occupational hazard” de manera irónica o cómica.


----------



## Mr.Dent

Galván said:


> Si tuviera que traducir gajes del oficio yo diría nuances of the job.


"Nuances of the job" is not an expression we use in English, and in my opinion it does not convey the meaning of _gajes del oficio. _If you wish to use a more neutral expression than "occupational hazard(s)", you could say "It comes with the job" or "it comes with the territory". 
For example, "Angry voters throwing things at you comes with the job for politicians."


----------



## elroy

"occupational hazards" is perfect.  The meaning is broader than the sum of the individual parts.  It covers anything negative that you have to put up with as part of your job.

"perks" is wrong because it's positive, not negative.


----------



## Galván

Mr.Dent said:


> "Nuances of the job" is not an expression we use in English, and in my opinion it does not convey the meaning of _gajes del oficio. _If you wish to use a more neutral expression than "occupational hazard(s)", you could say "It comes with the job" or "it comes with the territory".
> For example, "Angry voters throwing things at you comes with the job for politicians."


Yes, I know this is not said in English, but I'm trying to explain what the Spanish expression means so that we don't get the wrong translation in this thread. I like "it comes with the job" much better than occupational hazard or perks.

Thanks!


----------



## elroy

Galván said:


> I like "it comes with the job" much better than occupational hazard


I disagree.  “It comes with the job” is too vague.  “occupational hazards” is the perfect equivalent.


Mr.Dent said:


> "Angry voters throwing things at you comes with the job for politicians."


If you’re a politician, having things thrown at you by angry voters is an occupational hazard. 

One of the occupational hazards of working in politics is having things thrown at you by angry voters.


----------



## Galván

elroy said:


> If you’re a politician, having things thrown at you by angry voters is an occupational hazard.


Yes, that is an occupational hazard, in deed, however it's not the meaning of gajes del oficio.
When you say "it comes with the job" in that case it is understood well, you are not complaining about the job, you take it with a grain of sault and smile.  I can't picture someone smiling and saying something like that as an occupational hazard.. I'm sorry elroy, I have to disagree with you.

*** Correction to my previous post #19. I meant to say nuisance, not nuances.***


----------



## elroy

Galván said:


> I can't picture someone smiling and saying something like that as an occupational hazard.


That’s because your understanding of the term is too narrow, I’m afraid.  You’re focusing too much on the literal meaning.  It is definitely used — very commonly — to refer to relatively minor drawbacks of a job. For example, the moderators here on WRF often say that one of the occupational hazards of being a moderator is that people sometimes get angry at us because of an action we’ve taken as moderators and send us aggressive or offensive messages expressing their anger.  The term may have originally referred to major hazards, but if so, it has since been extended to include any and all “gajes de un oficio.”  This is a linguistic process called “semantic bleaching.” 

What Is Semantic Bleaching?


----------



## IVANMEJIA

"


* Concordancia en oraciones copulativas*​*© Justo Fernández López –   www.hispanoteca.eu*​*ARCHIVO DE CONSULTAS*​


_El sueldo {eran _~ _ era} mil pesos._
Se observa otro tipo de discordancia en la variante en singular de los ejemplos alternantes _Dos pares de zapatos {es bastante _~ _son bastantes} para este viaje. _Se ha atribuido la discordancia a la posible interpretación proposicional del sujeto, como si se dijera _llevar dos pares de zapatos_.
La concordancia de número entre el verbo y el sujeto pospuesto en las copulativas identificativas es la esperable en
_ Su fuerte son los arreglos con flores de papel_.
Sin embargo, además de la variante en plural _–_la más frecuente_– _es posible la concordancia en singular, también correcta, como en
_ Los ruidos nocturnos {son _~ _es} el principal problema que tenemos en el barrio_.
Una alternancia similar se produce con sujetos pronominales neutros; junto a
_Todo eso son juegos inocentes_ (Nieva, Carroza).
Se dan, sin embargo, casos de alternancia en este tipo de oraciones, como en
_Los ruidos nocturnos {son ~ es} el problema que tenemos en el barrio._
Si se entiende que _los ruidos nocturnos _es el sujeto, solo debería esperarse el plural en el verbo copulativo. Sin embargo, se atestigua igualmente el singular, tanto en las copulativas rectas como en las inversas. La concordancia en singular se considera en las oraciones copulativas correcta, aunque es más frecuente en los textos la otra variante."


----------



## SuperScuffer

Galván said:


> Yes, that is an occupational hazard, in deed, however it's not the meaning of gajes del oficio.
> When you say "it comes with the job" in that case it is understood well, you are not complaining about the job, you take it with a grain of sault and smile.  I can't picture someone smiling and saying something like that as an occupational hazard.. I'm sorry elroy, I have to disagree with you.


As has been explained several times "occupational hazard" is used in all sorts of contexts outside of the literal meaning.  You need to stop thinking about what it literally means in Spanish and accept that we use it differently in English.  For example, a window cleaner could say smilingly:-

"Fending off bored housewives is an occupational hazard."

Similarly "perk of the job" can be used in an ironic way, even if you wouldn't say it like that in Spanish - sometimes Google translate does get it right.


----------



## Galván

elroy said:


> That’s because your understanding of the term is too narrow, I’m afraid.


I disagree. What you call narrow understanding I call accuracy. 

Here is why I desagree with you elroy:

Gajes del oficio: definición según La Real Academia Espaîola: 
Molestias o perjuicios que se experimentan con motivo del empleo u ocupación.
Algunas personas famosas pierden parte de su vida privada: son gajes del oficio.


Definición de occupational Hazard según Cambridge Dictionary:
A danger that is connected with doing a particular job:
Hearing loss from excessive noise is an occupational hazard for nightclub workers.

Si bien es cierto existen similitudes, estas palabras no son intercambiables de ningún modo. No estoy mirando el signficado literal, sino que toda la amplitud de su signfiicado. Un occupational hazard es un peligro de características graves y aunque se utilizara de forma irónica o con "semantic bleaching" sigue siendo una "mala traducción" muy típica de Google. Un gaje del oficio es una consecuencia de la cual un trabajador se jacta sin que esta signfique un peligro para él/ella.  To say that I have to put up with an angry mob throwing eggs at me in public es un gaje del oficio porque el trabajo sigue siendo bien remunerado y te puedes jactar de ello.  Cuando dices occupational hazard estás enfocándote en el peligro y a los oídos de tu empleador es una luz roja de alerta para hacer modificaciones en el trabajo para evitar demandas por daños y perjuicios (not a laughing matter at all). 

Esperemos a ver qué nos dicen otros nativos de habla hispana.


----------



## iribela

Aquí pueden ver otra conversación reciente sobre esta frase: gajes del oficio


----------



## sarah_

Galván said:


> I disagree. What you call narrow understanding I call accuracy.
> 
> Here is why I desagree with you elroy:
> 
> Gajes del oficio: definición según La Real Academia Espaîola:
> Molestias o perjuicios que se experimentan con motivo del empleo u ocupación.
> Algunas personas famosas pierden parte de su vida privada: son gajes del oficio.
> 
> 
> Definición de occupational Hazard según Cambridge Dictionary:
> A danger that is connected with doing a particular job:
> Hearing loss from excessive noise is an occupational hazard for nightclub workers.
> 
> Si bien es cierto existen similitudes, estas palabras no son intercambiables de ningún modo. No estoy mirando el signficado literal, sino que toda la amplitud de su signfiicado. Un occupational hazard es un peligro de características graves y aunque se utilizara de forma irónica o con "semantic bleaching" sigue siendo una "mala traducción" muy típica de Google.* Un gaje del oficio es una consecuencia de la cual un trabajador se jacta sin que esta signfique un peligro para él/ella. * To say that I have to put up with an angry mob throwing eggs at me in public es un gaje del oficio porque el trabajo sigue siendo bien remunerado y te puedes jactar de ello.  Cuando dices occupational hazard estás enfocándote en el peligro y a los oídos de tu empleador es una luz roja de alerta para hacer modificaciones en el trabajo para evitar demandas por daños y perjuicios (not a laughing matter at all).
> 
> Esperemos a ver qué nos dicen otros nativos de habla hispana.


Yo no estoy muy de acuerdo con tu concepto en español. Se aplica también de una forma más amplia:

Una enfermera, en su segunda cuarentena: «Algunos compañeros se han ido de casa para no contagiar a los suyos»
_Primero, estuvo dos semanas aislada en su casa porque asistió a un paciente del que se supo que estaba enfermo de COVID-19 cuando ya llevaba cuatro días en el hospital. Después, volvió a trabajar y cuando llevaba cuatro días tuvo que entubar a otro enfermo, con protección pero insuficiente para una técnica invasiva de ese tipo. «Son gajes del oficio», resume._

Gajes del oficio
_llevaban la cocaína dentro de su cuerpo. Son los llamados boleros, ...se los tragan y que los transportan durante 12 o 13 horas en un vuelo transoceánico; arriesgándose a morir por una perforación intestinal....Gajes del oficio, dirá alguno; pero no estoy de acuerdo: indefensión, lo llamo yo._

El 84% de los médicos agredidos no solicita la baja laboral
_Victoria Velasco abrió esta mesa redonda con su intervención como moderadora y señaló que la profesión médica no registra denuncias por agresiones y son aceptadas como "gajes del oficio". _

Gajes del oficio
_contagiado por Covid-19 y otros dos que han tenido que ser confinados por haber tenido un contacto estrecho con el primero a la espera de que se le haga el PCR. El asunto no pasaría por terminar de ser al final los gajes del oficio cuando se está en la primera línea de fuego _


----------



## Galván

sarah_ said:


> El 84% de los médicos agredidos no solicita la baja laboral
> _Victoria Velasco abrió esta mesa redonda con su intervención como moderadora y señaló que la profesión médica no registra denuncias por agresiones y son aceptadas como "gajes del oficio". _


¡Precisamente Sarah! siendo que se trata de "los gajes del oficio" no se registran denuncias por agresiones. 

¿Podéis decir lo mismo de _occupational hazard_? _ No.

It comes with the job so there are no legal complaints with "gajes del oficio".

Ahora sí nos vamos entendiendo.


----------



## sarah_

Galván said:


> ¡Precisamente Sarah! siendo que se trata de "los gajes del oficio" no se registran denuncias por agresiones.
> 
> ¿Podéis decir lo mismo de _occupational hazard_? _ No.
> 
> It comes with the job so there are no legal complaints with "gajes del oficio".
> 
> Ahora sí nos vamos entendiendo.


Pues te entenderás tú solo, porque yo soy ahora la que no te entiende nada. Todos los ejemplos que he puesto son de cosas que implican peligro para quien lo está realizando, contagiarse por Covid, agresiones físicas, morir por transportar cocaína. Sin embargo, nos referimos a ellas como gajes del oficio, aceptándolas resignadamente, si quieres, y de alguna manera, yendo más allá del significado estricto. Para ti, eran solo molestias asociadas a un oficio de las que jactarse sin que implicaran riesgos. Se utiliza también así, por supuesto, en incluso de forma irónica, cuando algo es bueno: Que el fontanero ligue con amas de casa, por ejemplo ( si es que eso pasa alguna vez). Pero una agresión es una agresión.


----------



## Galván

sarah_ said:


> Pues te entenderás tú solo, porque yo soy ahora la que no te entiende nada. Todos los ejemplos que he puesto son de cosas que implican peligro para quien lo está realizando, contagiarse por Covid, agresiones físicas, morir por transportar cocaína. Sin embargo, nos referimos a ellos como gajes del oficio. Sin embargo, para ti, eran solo pequeñas molestias asociadas a un oficio de las que jactarse sin que implicaran riesgos. Se utiliza también así, por supuesto, en incluso de forma irónica, cuando algo es bueno: Que el fontanero ligue con amas de casa, por ejemplo ( si es que eso pasa alguna vez). Pero una agresión es una agresión.


Está más claro que el agua Sarah; tu misma lo has aclarado. 

Gajes del oficio no implica riesgos de implicancia legal y por ende no puede traducirse como occupational hazard, por muy diluida que esté ocupational hazard sigue siendo una palabra de carácter legal y despierta una alarma en cualquier sistema logarítmico de inteligencia artifical. Eso es lo que estoy deiciendo en este hilo y espero que ahora sí haya quedado muy claro para todos.

Saludos

Galván.


----------



## cirrus

As well as perks of the job (obviously said with an ironic tone) other possibilities might include:

part of the package 
comes with the territory


----------



## SuperScuffer

Galván said:


> Algunas personas famosas pierden parte de su vida privada: son gajes del oficio.



A good translation for that would be:-

"Some famous people can lose part of their private lives: it is an occupational hazard."

As an example here is a quote from an actor which uses "occupational hazard" :-

*Egos are an occupational hazard in acting, but I don't have much of one, and my husband doesn't have much of one, so it's good.

Viola Davis*

There are many other examples if you look beyond your dictionary.


----------



## sarah_

Galván said:


> Gajes del oficio no implica riesgos de implicancia legal


¿Cómo que no? ¿Que un sanitario se contagie por Covid por no llevar la protección adecuada? En teoría le puedes meter un puro al hospital. ¿O que se les agreda?
Por contra, la idea en inglés no implica necesariamente eso:


SuperScuffer said:


> I can also assure you that "occupational hazard" is used far more widely than the reference you have found, in serious and not so serious contexts.





Gingerlime said:


> To say, in English, that loss of the ability to speak for fewer than fifty minutes at a time is an occupational hazard of being a college professor.





elroy said:


> If you’re a politician, having things thrown at you by angry voters is an occupational hazard.



Tan pronto dices que no es un gaje que le tiren cosas a un político sus votantes.


Galván said:


> Yes, that is an occupational hazard, in deed, however *it's not the meaning of gajes del oficio.*


como dices lo contrario


Galván said:


> To say that I have to put up with an angry mob throwing eggs at me in public *es un gaje del oficio* porque el trabajo sigue siendo bien remunerado y te puedes jactar de ello.


Además, aceptas que sea un occupational hazard, cuando según tu definición no debería serlo


Galván said:


> Un occupational hazard *es un peligro de características graves*





Galván said:


> Está más claro que el agua Sarah; tu misma lo has aclarado.


Así que a mí no me metas, jajaja, que seguimos sin estar de acuerdo. Un saludo.


----------



## Galván

sarah_ said:


> Tan pronto dices que no es un gaje que le tiren cosas a un político sus votantes.
> 
> como dices lo contrario
> 
> Además, aceptas que sea un occupational hazard, cuando según tu definición no debería serlo


Sarah, me estás sacando de contexto, lo que he dicho aquí es que el hecho citado por el OP es un_ ocupational hazard_. Por supuesto que sí, dentro de otro contexto; si fuera esto lo que quisiera decir el OP sería perfectamente aceptable pero no lo es. 

Sufrir una agresión en el trabajo perfectamente puede ser un "occupational hazard", pero no es lo que dice el Original Post (OP). De momento que el OP habla de "gajes del oficio" la agresión deja de ser un occupational hazard y pasa a ser _something that comes with the job, and totally acceptable._

Que votantes enojados te tiren cosas o pierdas la vida en el trabajo, como gaje del oficio, no es un occupational hazard bajo este contexto, puesto que lo tienes  asumido como una repercusión más de tu trabajo.

Creo que ya ha quedado clarísimo para todos. 

Saludos Sarah, y feliz año.

Galván.


----------



## elroy

Galván said:


> Cuando dices occupational hazard estás enfocándote en el peligro y a los oídos de tu empleador es una luz roja de alerta para hacer modificaciones en el trabajo para evitar demandas por daños y perjuicios (not a laughing matter at all).





Galván said:


> ocupational hazard sigue siendo una palabra de carácter legal y despierta una alarma en cualquier sistema logarítmico de inteligencia artifical.





Galván said:


> siendo que se trata de "los gajes del oficio" no se registran denuncias por agresiones.
> 
> ¿Podéis decir lo mismo de _occupational hazard_? _ No.


  

You have made this up.  It is not even supported by your own dictionary.

See my example:


elroy said:


> For example, the moderators here on WRF often say that one of the occupational hazards of being a moderator is that people sometimes get angry at us because of an action we’ve taken as moderators and send us aggressive or offensive messages expressing their anger.





Galván said:


> No estoy mirando el signficado literal


Then I don't know where you've gotten these false ideas from.  Either way, you're wrong.



Galván said:


> aunque se utilizara de forma irónica o con "semantic bleaching"


You can dismiss real-world language usage.  That doesn't change reality.



Galván said:


> una "mala traducción" muy típica de Google


I didn't look at Google when I thought of "occupational hazard."  In this case, Google seems to be right on the money.

Two points:

1.) Your dictionary just says "danger."  This is a correct definition.  Dictionaries often give very simple, straightforward definitions that don't cover a world's complexity and range of uses; dictionaries are also not always up to date and may not include certain current uses.  If dictionaries were sufficient, this forum would be useless, and you could find all your answers in dictionaries.  *The word is absolutely used for many, many things that don't actually pose danger.  *

2.) It seems, based on @sarah_'s input, that "gajes del oficio" can be used both for minor inconveniences and serious dangers.  That's exactly how "occupational hazards" is used, so it's a perfect match.


----------



## sarah_

Galván said:


> feliz año.


Igualmente para todos


----------



## Galván

elroy said:


> You have made this up.  It is not even supported by your own dictionary.


I did not make anything up elroy. Show me where I am wrong and I will accept your rebuttal, provided that your argument is well substantiated. I read your examples and I still disagree with your statement. I imagine Spanish is not your first language, therefore we should let other Spanish natives respond.

Regards,

Galván.


----------



## elroy

You are wrong in saying that "occupational hazard" is only correct if used to describe serious dangers that would trigger a grievance.

You are wrong in dismissing the real-world usage of "occupational hazard" in reference to minor inconveniences.  It is no less legitimate simply because it doesn't appear in a dictionary.

You are right, Spanish is not my first language, so I'm not an authority on Spanish usage.  You are saying "guajes" are only minor inconveniences and not serious dangers; @sarah_ is saying that they can be both.  *Regardless*, "occupational hazard" is a good equivalent because it covers both meanings.  If you are right and "guajes" are only minor, "occupational hazard" still works, even though it's broader in scope, because context will clarify that the issue is minor.  And if @sarah_ is right, then it's an even better equivalent because it covers both scenarios.



panjandrum said:


> public servants often come home and write or speak in convoluted and meaningless sentences. That is an occupational hazard.





Nunty said:


> people sometimes say that the habits they form in their work are "occupational hazards"





Rory Melough said:


> half of the English articles I get aren't written by English people - occupational hazard, huh?





fenixpollo said:


> it can be used literally to mean "a physical danger to employee health/safety", or it can be used somewhat euphemistically to mean "anything that is undesirable about a job".





fenixpollo said:


> _Many people who work in call centers say that dealing with difficult callers is an occupational hazard._





abb1025 said:


> If you say boredom is an occupational hazard, your tone would be humorous or ironic. In fact, at least in the U.S., that is the way you would hear it used most often in everyday conversation.





entangledbank said:


> One of the occupational hazards of being a proof-reader, by contrast, is that you keep noticing mistakes when you're not at work, just trying to enjoy a novel, or ordering from a menu. This is not hazardous to your health, but it's not a good thing. It's a nuisance. So we extend 'hazard' in this jocular way, to something merely habitual, but we still mean it as a (small) hazard, not a habit.





RedwoodGrove said:


> Someone once said that an occupational hazard of being a psychological therapist is that you have a hard time revealing personal matters to others.





Myridon said:


> You could say "An occupational hazard of teaching is that you pick up the habit of being the one who talks all the time while other people listen."





velisarius said:


> we may refer (jokingly) to our talking too much in a didactic way, or using "big words", as an "occupational hazard" that goes with being a teacher.


----------



## Galván

elroy said:


> You are wrong in saying that "occupational hazard" is only correct if used to describe serious dangers that would trigger a grievance.
> 
> You are wrong in dismissing the real-world usage of "occupational hazard" in reference to minor inconveniences.  It is no less legitimate simply because it doesn't appear in a dictionary.


You left out the legality implications. "_Gajes del officio"_ come with the job and are assumed by the employee with no legal repercussion, occupational hazard, on the other hand, does have a legal repercussion, in most cases.

Definicion by Google: Inconvenientes o perjuicios que lleva asociados normalmente una actividad, un empleo o una situación determinada.

Definicion by RAE: Molestias o perjuicios que se experimentan con motivos del empleo u ocupación.

Definición legal by leyderecho.org: Inconvenientes o perjuicios que lleva asociados normalmente una actividad, un empleo o una situación determinada.

Como puedes ver nada de lo que he dicho es incorrecto y lo puedes verificar en diferentes textos en español, jamás verás un caso de gajes del oficio en un juzgado siendo procesado por alguna demanda por daños y perjuicos como lo suguiere la palabra occupational hazard.

Ocupational Health is a field of Health care made up of multiple disciplines dedicated to the well-being and safety of employees in the workplace. Occupational hazards are risks associated with working in specific occupations. The Occupational Safety and Health Administration (OSHA) describes five categories of occupational hazards: *physical safety hazards, chemical hazards, biological hazards, physical hazards, and ergonomic* risk factors. Occupational hazards are then studied to determine any legal implications that might result in damages paid by the employer.

Occupational Health Lawsuits
Occupational Hazards: An Overview.
occupational hazard.


----------



## elroy

Galván said:


> You left out the legality implications.


I left them out because they're not necessarily always there.  This is the part you've made up. 



Galván said:


> occupational hazard does have legal repercussion, in most cases.


*Some* occupational hazards do, others/many don't.  In real, contemporary English usage, the term in and of itself does not say anything about the severity of the issue or any possible legal implications/repercussions.

If I say "That job comes with the occupational hazard of exposing yourself to a high probability of serious injury," the assumption that this probably comes with legal consequences would be based on the specifics of this case (the high probably of serious injury), not on the use of the term "occupational hazard."

If, on the other hand, I say "That job comes with the occupational hazard of making you super picky about the type of oranges you eat," then in this case, we assume that there are no legal consequences, again, based on the specifics of this case (being picky about oranges), and the use of the term "occupational hazard" is not at odds with this assumption. 



Galván said:


> Como puedes ver nada de lo que he dicho es incorrecto y lo puedes verificar en diferentes textos en español, jamás verás un caso de gajes del oficio en un juzgado siendo procesado por alguna demanda por daños y perjuicos


As I said, I'm not an authority on the scope of the _Spanish_ term.  As I said, that's not relevant because "occupational hazard" works as an equivalent either way. 



Galván said:


> como lo suguiere la palabra occupational hazard.


Por mucho que te lo _*sugiera*_, no se puede deducir del término inglés en sí, cosa que ya he demostrado con _diez_ ejemplos incontrovertibles en mi último mensaje. Más claro ni el agua. Ahora si no lo ves ya es solo porque no lo quieres ver. 



Galván said:


> Ocupational Health is a field of Health care made up of multiple disciplines dedicated to the well-being and safety of employees in the workplace where occupational hazards are studied in depth to determine any legal implications that might result in damages needed to by paid by the employer.


Yes, that is _*one*_ definition/usage.  It's not the _only_ one, as we've repeatedly told you. 

Additionally, even under this definition, it says "occupational hazards are studied in depth *to determine any legal implications*," meaning that there won't always be legal implications.


----------



## Galván

elroy said:


> I left them out because they're not necessarily always there.  This is the part you've made up.


I have not made anything up elroy, it is clearly stated in Sarah's post, not made up. Clearly we don't understand each other, that's ok, let's agree to disagree.


----------



## elroy

Yes, we are probably talking past each other to some extent. 

I am saying that you are not right about the _English_ term "occupational hazard," not the _Spanish_ term "gajes del oficio." @sarah_ has not made any of her own claims about the _English_ term.


----------



## Galván

sarah_ said:


> Yo no estoy muy de acuerdo con tu concepto en español. Se aplica también de una forma más amplia:
> 
> Una enfermera, en su segunda cuarentena: «Algunos compañeros se han ido de casa para no contagiar a los suyos»
> _Primero, estuvo dos semanas aislada en su casa porque asistió a un paciente del que se supo que estaba enfermo de COVID-19 cuando ya llevaba cuatro días en el hospital. Después, volvió a trabajar y cuando llevaba cuatro días tuvo que entubar a otro enfermo, con protección pero insuficiente para una técnica invasiva de ese tipo. «Son gajes del oficio», resume._
> 
> Gajes del oficio
> _llevaban la cocaína dentro de su cuerpo. Son los llamados boleros, ...se los tragan y que los transportan durante 12 o 13 horas en un vuelo transoceánico; arriesgándose a morir por una perforación intestinal....Gajes del oficio, dirá alguno; pero no estoy de acuerdo: indefensión, lo llamo yo._
> 
> El 84% de los médicos agredidos no solicita la baja laboral
> _Victoria Velasco abrió esta mesa redonda con su intervención como moderadora y señaló que la profesión médica no registra denuncias por agresiones y son aceptadas como "gajes del oficio". _
> 
> Gajes del oficio
> _contagiado por Covid-19 y otros dos que han tenido que ser confinados por haber tenido un contacto estrecho con el primero a la espera de que se le haga el PCR. El asunto no pasaría por terminar de ser al final los gajes del oficio cuando se está en la primera línea de fuego _


En los ejemplos de Sarah, en su post #31 (podéis verlos en mi post de arriba), podéis ver claramante cómo la expresión de gajes del oficio no significa, en abosluto,  occupational hazard, y lo podéis ver simplemente reemplazando "gajes del oficio" por occupational hazard. Podréis ver también que no me he inventado nada, tal como lo dice RAE, son dificultades que se presentan en el trabajo y que son asumidas, a mucha honra, por el personal médico de España, que a propósito, ¡qué equipazo médico tenemos en España!

Un consejo elroy, permite que más nativos de la lengua española se puedan expresar antes de emitir un juicio tan lapidario como el de "te lo has inventado". Luego podremos sacar nuestras propias conclusiones.

Saludos de año nuevo para todos.

Galván.


----------



## elroy

Galván said:


> podéis ver claramante cómo la expresión de gajes del oficio no significa, en abosluto, occupational hazard, y lo podéis ver simplemente reemplazando "gajes del oficio" por occupational hazard.


Pues precisamente sí, se puede reemplazar perfectamente por "occupational hazard", como te llevamos diciendo desde el principio.



Galván said:


> permite que más nativos de la lengua española se puedan expresar antes de emitir un juicio tan lapidario como el de "te los has inventado".


Repito: sobre el uso del término _español _no me pronuncié, en ningún momento, con una opinión propia. Solo en lo que concierne el uso del término _inglés _he dicho, e insisto, que estás fatalmente equivocado. Lo acertada o no que sea tu opinión sobre el uso del término _español _ni me es conocido ni importa para la validez de la traducción en _inglés_.

Pero bueno, ya se ve que no quieres ver la razón. Bien. Espero que al menos los que lean este hilo en un futuro saquen las conclusiones correctas, en vez de dejarse confundir por tus aseveraciones falsas sobre el término inglés.



Galván said:


> Saludos de año nuevo para todos.


Igualmente.


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

SuperScuffer said:


> Some famous people can lose part of their private lives: it is an occupational hazard


This one could well be translated as "_*gajes del oficio*_" -as long as the original does not literally mean what it says!

Here it goes, my two cents.

A "_gaje del oficio_" is something *bad* (something bad can happen linked to some specific activity) that is taken for granted; "*part of the job*".
If I say _x son gajes del oficio_ I mean I take x as something bad that should be assumed though to be almost "normal" or "routine" or "inevitable" sometimes when doing whatever it is I am talking about; not something that happens to everyone but that when it happens, although sad, it comes as no surprise.

_Algunos famosos pueden perder parte de su vida privada: son gajes del oficio. _​
There is a "fatality" about the original Spanish expression; "_son cosas que pasan en estos casos_"; _"no se puede evitar"; "al que le toca, le toca"._ The Spanish rendering in the example above conveys the idea of "_putada, pero cuando se es actor uno sabe que esto puede pasar_; _qué le vamos a hacer"_. There is no complaint nor a warning when one uses "_gajes del oficio_"; actually the expression usually comes with a *shrug*. And this could convey (usually) a surrendering to reality ("this is how it is") but it could also be a proud stance ("I know the risks but who cares!").



sarah_ said:


> Gajes del oficio, dirá alguno; pero no estoy de acuerdo: indefensión, lo llamo yo


_"*It comes with the job*", some might say. But I disagree; I call it helplessness._​
I think all the examples of Sarah in #31 could well be translated as "*it comes with the job*".

I feel the alternatives "*it comes with the territory*" -Mr. Dent #21-  or "*it is part of the package*" -cirrus #35- could also work well. In other contexts -not in any of those included in #31- the ironic "*perks of the job*" -cirrus #35- could be used to translate "_son gajes del oficio_", as in the "proud stance" case already mentioned:

_- But you could die! _​_- Perks of the job! -said John with a big smile._​_[- ¡Gajes del oficio! - dijo John sonriendo] _​
As for "occupational hazard", I am not sure it really works here. It conveys quite the opposite in fact -or almost. I mean, it is correct as long as it conveys "x is something bad linked to the job"; "it is a risk you assume when taking the job". But if we were to leave it at that we would miss the substance of "_gajes del oficio_" which means yes, x is bad, but it is an assumed risk; it is what it is, there is nothing we can do about it; when doing this job x can happen and we know it; _it comes with the job;_ we wish it didn't but... (shrug).

Now, whether or not "occupational hazard" could be used to convey this idea you tell me; maybe "an assumed occupational hazard"?

¡Saludos!


----------



## elroy

Thank you for the helpful explanation!



ChemaSaltasebes said:


> But if you leave it at that you miss the substance of "_gajes del oficio_" which means yes, x is bad, but it is an assumed risk; it is what it is, there is nothing we can do about it; when doing this job x can happen and we know it; _it comes with the job;_ we wish it didn't but... (shrug).


“occupational hazards” *is* used this way.

“Oh well, it’s just one of those occupational hazards, what’re you gonna do” is perfectly plausible and idiomatic.


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

elroy said:


> “Oh well, it’s just one of those occupational hazards, what’re you gonna do” is perfectly plausible and idiomatic



Great. Thanks!!


----------

